# Le théatre est un jeu. 1.



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

*Anatomie d'une catacombe*

Par quelles coïncidences ? Par quel enchaînement cela-est-il arrivé ?
Il est encore difficile de le savoir.
Parfois, se pose a moi la question de l'utilité de ce personnage que j'ai créé sans trop savoir pourquoi. 
Pour jouer ? A quoi ?
A se masquer ? A se grimer ?
Non. Non, non. Juste un nom de comédien. Pour jouer dans ce théâtre intime. Carnavalesque, roteur, moqueur, déffrayeur, adulte et si enfantin, malin, lourd ou pensant, rimant, rimaillant, mitraillant.
Le _Bar_. 
Ses habitués. Ses hallucinés. Ses passagers. Ses bien-aimés. Ses déraillés.
Combien d'entre eux n'existent que pour lui? Cet espace clos, et si ouvert. Fermé, et si contagieux.
Certains y jouent sans masque. Serial Floodeurs, butineurs de tous poils, posteurs compulsifs, demi-dieux omnipotents. 
D'autres viennent continuer ici les discussions qu'ils n'ont plus. Avec leurs collègues de boulot. Leurs amis. Leur famille.
D'autres encore ont délaissés leurs premiers rôles, pour se consacrer totalement à leurs amitiés nouvelles. A leurs découvertes. Ludiques et virtuelles.
Puis, sont arrivés les premiers fantômes. Créatures du néant. Uniquement dévolues à cet autel-ci. Uniquement ici.
Nauséabondes, névrosées. Ethérées, éclairées. Ravies, et désespérantes. Fraiches, défraichies, entichées, cachées.
Les fantômes du _Bar_. 
Et avec eux vinrent les premières marionnettes. Vraies, guignolesques, gribouillesques. Provocateurs au bout d'un bras. Evidentes de parodie. Ou d'impossibilité de parler de soi. Ou de parler depuis son autre position

_Le Bar est un théâtre. Le théâtre est un jeu. Ou un éxutoire.
_


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

*Portrait d'un crane en suspension*

Parfois, je me demande comment les nouveaux arrivants comprennent cette _commedia dell'arte_, eux qui n'en ont pas les clés. Comment accèdent-ils à cette compréhension ? Par quels cheminements ?
Ils ont bien vus que, de pseudos en avatars, certains de leurs voisins ne sont déja plus que des personnages, tandis qu'ils se livrent, encore nus comme des nioubies de la nuit, à l'exploration d'un savoir ingrat, ou à cet échange généreux de leurs talents contre un peu de rêve d'autrui.
Mais savent-ils combien d'entre nous ne sont que des masques ?
Comment ai-je compris ça ? Parce que je le voulais, certainement. J'ai lu. Synthétisé. Recoupé. J'ai pris ces fils comme autant de toiles, comme autant de morceaux, que j'ai ordonnancé. Mis en mémoire.
Lorsque j'en eu assez pour démarrer, j'ai lancé cet ollibrius. Contre la cible la plus évidente. La plus intéressante, peut être.
Petit à petit, Camisol est né, façonné par un calcul conscient, et déroutant cependant.
Je lui donnait d'abord une utilité sociale de facade. Archiviste. Inutile. Mais légitime. Et occupant.
Puis, d'autres touches, un soupçon de vérité. 
Je glissais peu à peu vers cette dualité, tant bien que mal étayée par d'autres appendices. Vides. Presques avortés.
Et le personnage pris une autre réalité. Il s'amusait. De marionnette, il devenait son propre metteur en scène. La dynamique s'auto-reproduisait. 

_Le théâtre est un jeu. La comédie un drame. Ou une futilité. _


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

*La tentation du boudoir*

Je n'ai pu résisté, entraîné. La tentation de créer un salon écarlate. Un théâtre de la cruauté. Où l'on y parle cru. Où l'on se met à nu. Caché. Les tripes à l'air. Le sourire aux lèvres. Les yeux étincelants. Le masque bien ajusté.
Laisser un gros bout d'affect déborder, en geyser. Réfléchir après. Réfléchir.
Un théâtre d'écorché pensant. Derrière de lourds rideaux de velours.
Lupanar de nos fantasmes métaphorisés. Encartés. Enchartés. Correctement pervers. Discretement bandant.
Une vitre sans tain. Un port sans attaches. Un bateau sans câle.
Un aimant à énigmes. 
Un arbre effeuilleur.
Une fenêtre à voyeur.
Mais j'en aperçois lucidement les limites. 

_Le théâtre est un jeu. Le drame une comédie. Ou un vaste mensonge._


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

*Dialogue avec un fada*

_Suis-je inutile et hors d'usage, ou peut-être un peu trop amer ?_, sussurre Daniel Darc, compagnon félé de ma vie post-punk. En tout cas, trop exposé, surement. Le temps vient de construire un autre appartement.
Que vais-je faire de ce bouffon ? L'emasculer, surement. 

_- Pour avoir, fou, dévoilé quelqu'unes de tes menues vérités ? _

Oui, tu le mérites, assurément.
Et pour m'être devenu attachant. Ma schizophrénie est rancunière. Ta mythomanie ne mérite aucun engouement.

_Que vas-tu faire, m'écarteler en public ? Ou me faire croupir au fond de tes géoles ?_

Tu le verras, créature. Je suis, seul, le _deus ex machina_ de mes devantures.

_Le théâtre est un jeu. La tragédie une fable. Ou une clarté hantée._


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

Laissez, je me parle à moi-même. 



_On dit, je solliloque, pauvre type._



_Le théâtre est un jeu. La fiction une page. Ou des banalités_


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

_Il semble que l'on aborde là ce que certains analystes appellent _le point de rallliement_ des schizophrènes. Cette façon inattendue, parce que surgissante, de se cacher pour néanmoins mettre à jour des fils épars, des comportements disjoints, des discussions hachées, des private joke différés. Le fait que le _point de ralliement_ soit alors visible *publiquement* dénote alors à la fois une volonté égocentrique d'accaparer l'espace public, une négation du caractère public de l'espace commun, et une certaine incapacité à se réfléchir en soi même. Exutoire, le _point de rallliement_ des schizophrènes est aussi une canalisation d'un _certain penchant à l'autodestruction_ famillier chez ces individus, ainsi que de l'expression manifeste de leur complexe d'ubiquité. Ce complexe, bla bla bla, blablabla bla bla, bla bla bla bla bla bla bla_


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

Cause toujours, banane !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

Si DocEvil pouvait rendre le pseudo à Camisol merci


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Si DocEvil pouvait rendre le pseudo à Camisol merci



t'es pas à une connerie près toi... 

relis et tais-toi... apprends à lire.

cami, je t'attends où tu sais et quand tu veux ! 

_ps : relu et relu, tu penses bien que je n'allais pas passer à côté. je n'ai pas vu l'épicentre réellement sous tension, pas au point de ta conclusion. alors même,  avec toi, mon fou, ou l'autre si sage, le rendez-vous pris et les rencontres de hasard ne peuvent que continuer._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas à une connerie près toi...
> 
> relis et tais-toi... apprends à lire.




levé du pied gauche ?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> levé du pied gauche ?



non mais je n'ai que faire de la gaudriole pour la gaudriole... surtout face à ce qui a été écrit.

peut-être parce que j'en lis surement plus que toi dans ce texte.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non mais je n'ai que faire de la gaudriole pour la gaudriole... surtout face à ce qui a été écrit.


Te sens pas obligé de la relever et de lui préter une quelquonque attention 
_C'était un post sans prétention, j'accepte qu'il est mauvaise r'putation _




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> peut-être parce que j'en lis surement plus que toi dans ce texte.



Ca je ne doute pas qu'il faille partager les affres de la vie de camisol pour mieux percevoir la qualité et la subtilité de la chose.

Ca me rappelle les yeux d'Elsa et le bac de francais il y a quelques années


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

pourquoi partagerais-je ses affres alors que je ramasse déja les scories de ses joies ? 

non, je ne mets quasi pas de points rouges, je ne suis pas comme ça. après tu vis ta vie... 

_ça me rappelle que quand j'intervenais dans les sujets d'un type que je ne nommerais pas tellement il n'en vaut pas la peine, tout le monde pensait que j'intervenais pour dire une connerie.. je ne devais pas avoir ton talent et ton humour car ce n'en était pas. autant là, je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'écriture de DocEvil et Camisol qui ne viennent décidemment pas des mêmes territoires._


----------



## macelene (25 Juin 2004)

Nager, nager, comme un(e) forcené(e), à contre-courant pour atteindre des rivages improbables...?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

per-vers comme disait mon cher platoniste de maitre de conf...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ça me rappelle que quand j'intervenais dans les sujets d'un type que je ne nommerais pas tellement il n'en vaut pas la peine, tout le monde pensait que j'intervenais pour dire une connerie.. je ne devais pas avoir ton talent et ton humour car ce n'en était pas. autant là, je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'écriture de DocEvil et Camisol qui ne viennent décidemment pas des mêmes territoires._



Dans ma bouche ce n'était pas une insulte 

Mais c'est vrai ca ne sonne pas pareil.

On ne va pas épiloguer non plus : on est au théâtre   (à la seule différence que les 3 coups semblent avoir été frappé après la représentation  )


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2004)

non au cassage de post  
continue camisol


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)




----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

?









Pas en verve. Suis au boulot. Me manque un truc.






Mais t'inquiètes.

:love: _Happiness_ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Emouvant. Et quel style... On apprend en te lisant. Mais... et si ce point de ralliement était aussi une façon de vouloir trouver un chemin vers la lumière ? Peut-on parler d'auto-guérison plutôt que d'auto-destruction ? L'ubiquité, finalement, ça fatigue non ?  Courage, nouvel ami


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Peut-être reste-t-il des voies encore inexplorées dans les méandres de l'esprit humain ou à défaut dans l'esprit Camisolé  S'il est vrai que nous sommes en constante évolution, pourquoi devrait-on s'en remettre à des préceptes posés en des temps révolus ? 

(c'est une boutade, je ne peux pas m'aventurer sur ce terrain avec vous)


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

_L'est pas con, ce petit chaton... Mon marionettiste est en période de réunification avec lui-même, on dirait...
Je vais résister pour qu'il me jette pas à la poubelle trop vite 

En tout cas, faudrait que je récupère un peu de son plan de vol d'hier soir, ça m'a l'air très efficace  


_


----------



## camisol (25 Juin 2004)

En fait, mon ubiquité ne me fatigue pas tant que ça, elle est distrayante. 
Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense les autres. Je ne suis même pas sûr qu'ils aient tous envie de glisser sur ce terrain-là.

Quant au reste, pas d'autoanalyse en public. Même en mode anonyme. Même si c'est, en quelque sorte, tentant. Mais l'anonymat n'est pas totalement étanche. Donc, pas d'épanchements éxagérés.
Pas d'auto-destruction non plus. Juste un processus constant de déconstruction. De la scène. Du personnage. Des personnages. Des décors, pourquoi pas.
Et beaucoup de filouteries, aussi, bien déguisées. Bien métaphorisées.

Mais que l'on parle de ce théâtre m'importe plus que que de gloser sur la folie du personnage, ou la mélancolie embrumée de l'auteur.

Bon, allez. Je file. Le foot m'a apporté de grandes joies. Et m'a mis dans le lit de jolies filles. Je lui dois, parfois, une petite messe impie.

arrivederci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

L'auto-analyse anonyme a un côté impunément exhibitionniste très intéressant, mais on reste dans l'expectative malgré tout : est-ce que ce que l'on offre arbitrairement (en apparence... on est schizo mais pas forcément dingue... ) est apprécié à sa juste valeur ? L'exposition en vaut-elle la chandelle ? En mettant tout son c½ur mais souvent plus dans la représentation de notre vie, d'un morceau de celle-ci ou dans toute tragi-comédie forumique, sommes-nous sûrs d'être compris et appréciés pour ce que nous sommes, et dans le cas contraire, quelle sera la profondeur de la blessure ? Finalement, cette ubiquité n'est pas si lourde


----------



## camisol (26 Juin 2004)

Hé oui. C'est l'avantage du masque. Il protège du regard des autres, et de la tentation de s'y mirrer. 
_Eyes wide shut_
Mon autre ne me lit pas. Et il est très au fait de sa popularité. Les chorégraphes sont des bourreaux.

Ravi de te connaître, chaton.  Tes semelles semblent bien fartées, et tes carres affutées. En tout cas, tu prends la pente. _Tu roules sur les télésièges ?_  :style:









Déja 750 posts ? Le fil se défile si vite. Ralentis. Fais une pause.


----------



## yerodis (26 Juin 2004)

_ Dieu peut-il jouer une partie vraiment significative avec une de ses propres créatures? Un créateur quelconque, même limité, peut-il jamais jouer une partie significative avec sa propre créature? - _ Norbert Wiener, _God and Golem, Inc._

_L'imagination est comparable au rêve d'Adam. En se réveillant, il s'aperçut que tout était réel._  Jhon Keats, lettre à un ami.


Juste en passant 


Attention au Gritche qui rôde...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

Headshot ! :rose: C'est ce qu'on dit à la cave quand on est touché  Ravissement absolument réciproque


----------



## camisol (28 Juin 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> _ Dieu peut-il jouer une partie vraiment significative avec une de ses propres créatures? Un créateur quelconque, même limité, peut-il jamais jouer une partie significative avec sa propre créature? - _ Norbert Wiener, _God and Golem, Inc._
> 
> _L'imagination est comparable au rêve d'Adam. En se réveillant, il s'aperçut que tout était réel._  Jhon Keats, lettre à un ami.
> 
> ...



Ta connaissance du sujet me sembe acérée, pour un jeune qui débute. :style:
J'accepte donc avec joie ton Keats, c'est toujours un beau présent.
D'autres dimensions demanderaient à être creusées ici, pour continuer sur ce sujet. Le Go Rin No Sho, par exemple... Mais il ne me semble pas que mon marionnetiste soit déjà dans ces dispositions-là.


----------



## camisol (2 Juillet 2004)

_L'auteur est un sujet et un objet critique.
Les scandales ont lieu hors d'ici : ici, nous accomplissons un rite théâtral.
Le théâtre n'est pas un médium de masse. Même s'il le voulait, il ne pourrait pas l'être. Ici, nous sommes peu nombreux : mais en nous il y a Athènes.
Nous ne cherchons pas le succès.
Nous sommes peu nombreux parce que nous sommes tous des hommes en chair et en os. Les corps ne sont pas aristocratiques.
Ne cherchez pas ici la spécificité du théâtre ni l'idée du théâtre.
Dès que la culture est rite, elle cesse d'obéir aux seules normes de la raison et redevient aussi passion et mystère.
Le théâtre est une forme de lutte contre la culture de masse. Décentrement !
Ni l'auteur ni les acteurs ne veulent vous scandaliser : faisons scandale ensemble.
_


Pier Paolo Pasolini. Adresse au public (extrait). Théâtre municipal de Turin. 1968


----------



## yerodis (2 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> _
> Décentrement !
> Ni l'auteur ni les acteurs ne veulent vous scandaliser : faisons scandale ensemble.
> _
> ...



Quel auteur se risquerait maintenant à faire scandale avec ses spectateurs. Le scandale même sert la société du spectacle ; le scandale canalisé, domestiqué. Pour faire vraiment scandale il faut maintenant des histoires bien au delà du bien et du mal (désolé pour les références). Ce pauvre Pier Paolo s'il vivait encore choisirait le suicide, avec la pleine conscience de l'innocuité de son art.


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> *Portrait d'un crane en suspension*
> 
> Parfois, je me demande comment les nouveaux arrivants comprennent cette _commedia dell'arte_, eux qui n'en ont pas les clés. Comment accèdent-ils à cette compréhension ? Par quels cheminements ?[?]
> 
> _Le théâtre est un jeu. La comédie un drame. Ou une futilité. _



L'oeil nouveau me fait penser qu'en ces lieux des âmes interressantes nagent (ou surnage) et loin de moi l'idée d'effleurer les olympiennes connaissances de ces illustres avatars.

Le théâtre de ces lieux n'est ni jeux ni scandale, peut être tout à la fois ; c'est l'expression de ce que nous ne sommes pas, ce que nous voudrions être ou ne pas être. C'est le lieu de nos fantasmes, de nos folies. Mais notre équilibre ne se construit-il pas ici ?

Mon masque me permet de dire ce que je veux, peut-être sera-t-il détruit demain et que m'en coûtera ? Beaucoup si j'ai oublié que mon âme n'est pas 0101010101.

Mais au combien j'ai besoin d'être celui que je ne suis pas même le temps d'un post? jusqu'à ce qu'une autre âme fissure le masque de mon avatar, en espérant que cela soit pour le meilleur.


----------



## camisol (19 Novembre 2004)

La scène est nue. Les comédiens, lentement, la désertent. Ils se retirent, dans leurs antres ampoulés. Un premier spectateur gravit les escaliers. Un autre, puis un autre, le suivent. Une quatrième s'approche, et d'autres encore se lèvent. La scène se remplit. Les spectateurs jouent leur pièce eux-mêmes, maintenant. Sans masques, ni perruques.
Ce n'est plus la _commedia_, mais le théâtre reste à l'italienne. Bientôt, l'acteur ne pourra plus revenir sans enlever son masque. Il ne reviendra donc pas. 
Chacun d'entre nous, les porteurs de masques, sommes en train, lentement, d'accepter la lumière. C'est étrange. Et intriguant. 
Pour ma part, je suis fatigué de jouer ce rôle. N'étant ni banni ni mysanthrope, mais ne goûtant guère de ne plus me drapper, je file tranquille aux fonds de mes casiers. Je vous laisse à vos jeux. Toi, le serpent psychopathe qui m'a tant fait rire. Et toi, l'éphèbe grimé dans ta toile d'IP. _Baisers._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2004)

Ca fume ici ?


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Novembre 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> ...Juste en passant ...




Oui ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> La scène est nue. Les comédiens, lentement, la désertent. Ils se retirent, dans leurs antres ampoulés. Un premier spectateur gravit les escaliers. Un autre, puis un autre, le suivent. Une quatrième s'approche, et d'autres encore se lèvent. La scène se remplit. Les spectateurs jouent leur pièce eux-mêmes, maintenant. Sans masques, ni perruques.
> Ce n'est plus la _commedia_, mais le théâtre reste à l'italienne. Bientôt, l'acteur ne pourra plus revenir sans enlever son masque. Il ne reviendra donc pas.
> Chacun d'entre nous, les porteurs de masques, sommes en train, lentement, d'accepter la lumière. C'est étrange. Et intriguant.
> Pour ma part, je suis fatigué de jouer ce rôle. N'étant ni banni ni mysanthrope, mais ne goûtant guère de ne plus me drapper, je file tranquille aux fonds de mes casiers. Je vous laisse à vos jeux. Toi, le serpent psychopathe qui m'a tant fait rire. Et toi, l'éphèbe grimé dans ta toile d'IP. _Baisers._



Et la mise en scène est toujours à venir, ouverte, paysage à parcourir


----------



## Boyo (19 Novembre 2004)

Hier soir, Bordeaux, tout près de mater Garonna, à 200m de ses remous boueux, Angelin Preljocaj à commis N, pièce pour 12 danseurs, après Near Life Experience et Helikopter.
Le spectateur (quel nom désuet) souffre, jusqu'à la limite du supportable. Le niveau sonore durant 70 mn frole la douleur. Le feu lumineux explose, éclaboussant tous et surtout chacun.
Torsion de nos conforts, renvois à la barbarie de nos civilisation. C'est chaque jour l'aube de l'humanité qui vagit son identité animale. 
Qui est dans la salle? Qui sont les barbares? Otages de soi, du soi. Pour que respirent les charniers, ils faut les retourner souvent. Nécessité de se retourner souvent sur soi pour éloigner notre Sodome & Gomorrhe, pour irriguer les escarrhes de notre conscience bourgeoise.
La souffrance est le médium de l'Art.


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> (des monologues et des dialogues schyzophrènes)


Je connaissais l'archiviste schizoïde et le posteur intermittent. Je comprend aujourd'hui pourquoi tu te dis Comédien Cynique. 






Nouvelle scène.


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

Toi pêcheur de Lunes​
Tu tires ta révérence au moment où l'existence jouée empiète sur l'existence réelle ?`Le choix de faire des pas à côté de sa vie pour marcher en pays inconnu?
Mais il est si vrai que (de se balader) errer en pays inconnu  hausse le niveau de l'attention de tous.
Alors les brumes enivrantes de curiosité instinctive, cette curiosité corrosive comme l'acide qui doit lui couler dans les veines, font sortir les mots (maux) de leur caverne.
On se sent aliéné par une force qui nous dépasse. On jette un voile de compassion sur les mensonges polis et arrondis au fil des heures, ce voile qui a prétendu occulter les vérités enfouies.
Comment faire pour endiguer ces émotions qui finissent par toujours vous déborder?
Peut-être jeter des mots (maux) qui nous permettront de nous dépouiller de nos systèmes de survie. 
Mais ces mots (maux) disparaîtront comme des larmes séchées au soleil.​Le jeu a fini de se confondre avec la Vie?​Et les souvenirs se dilueront dans le temps.​


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

Bizarre. Je n'avais jamais vu, donc lu ce fil.
Et comme je m'ennuie un peu, au boulot et sur macgé il faut bien le dire,
je suis descendue à la cave, comme vous dîtes !

On y trouve de belles choses, n'en déplaisent à certains. Et à peine recouvertes de poussière.

Tragique, comique, absurde ou cruel, le théâtre est un art. Ingrat et délicat.
La caricature peut-elle en être un ?


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu ramènes des trésors, assurément...


 
C'est marrant que tu aies coupé la dernière phrase...  
Mais bon.


----------



## rezba (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On y trouve de belles choses,


Mouais. Carrément égocentrique, néanmoins, celle-là.




> n'en déplaisent à certains.



Des noms ? 



> Tragique, comique, absurde ou cruel, le théâtre est un art. Ingrat et délicat.
> La caricature peut-elle en être un ?



Je dirais : assurément. Mais personne ne peut se caricaturer soi-même, sauf au risque du pathétique. Ce qui est quand même un peu le cas ici. Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas coupé, je la garde pour y réfléchir !
> :love:



Ok 




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais : assurément. Mais personne ne peut se caricaturer soi-même, sauf au risque du pathétique. Ce qui est quand même un peu le cas ici. Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis.



Je ne pensais surtout pas à camisol.


----------



## rezba (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais surtout pas à camisol.




Moi, si.


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

J'aimais bien Camisol. Il me gênait, parfois, mais je l'aimais bien. Comme un jeu, il était dit, dès le départ, que l'existence de cet autre moi ne devait pas se prolonger. Que cela n'aurait pas de sens. Qu'il fallait donc lui donner une limite haute à ne pas dépasser.
Le trouble vint de ce que, chemin faisant, ce masque se pris à se remplir d'une existence qui, par l'entremise de la communication et de l'interaction, prenait une consistance propre. A côté de moi.
Je m'attachais au personnage, et la pièce durait. Se renouvelait. Devenait à la fois intime et ouverte.

Le théâtre est un jeu, un jeu codifié par son cadre. Le théâtre moderne prend place depuis trois siècles dans un cadre précis : la cage de scène. Quelque chose qui enferme le jeu tout en l'offrant en spectacle.
Pendant de longs siècles, le théâtre trouva sa place en plein air. Dans des théâtres antiques, sans cage de scène, sur des tréteaux, des places, des cours. 
Puis l'enfermement du théâtre commença, pour des raisons liées à l'essor des villes, à leur police. Et, petit à petit, à une sacralisation du jeu. A la mise en scène de la magie du spectacle.

Dans ce théâtre qu'est cet espace virtuel, les comédiens changent, tournent, nombreuses pièces y sont montrées. Comme un vieux théâtre à l'italienne, le spectacle s'y passe dans les balcons, les poulaillers, les galeries et les coulisses, et seul le parterre convenu prête parfois à rire.
Cette multiplication des scènes et des jeux, cette alternance entre les positions de spectateurs et d'acteurs, finit par invariablement faire croiser fiction et réalité, virtualité et charnel.

Et je ne sais plus pourquoi je dis ça, tiens.
Thérapie ? . Ou trop fumé.


----------



## poildep (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le trouble vint de ce que, chemin faisant, ce masque se pris à se remplir d'une existence qui, par l'entremise de la communication et de l'interaction, prenait une consistance propre. A côté de moi.


Je te propose de nous confier ton expérience dans ce beau sujet.


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aimais bien Camisol.



moi aussi


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je te propose de nous confier ton expérience dans ce beau sujet.



J'y compte bien. C'est un bien beau sujet, effectivement. Il me faudra juste trouver comment le faire avec autant de talent que son initiateur.   :love:


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi



Il t'aimait beaucoup. Et moi, ben, pareil !  :love:


----------



## dool (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne sais plus pourquoi je dis ça, tiens.
> Thérapie ? . Ou trop fumé.



Je ne me suis pas lachée sur le fil monopolisée par la psy et je le ferais pas ici non plus  mais pour exprimer un fond de ma pensée quand même, le partage des expériences n'a en aucun cas besoin de raison !   

Bon sinon,si vous voulez bien excuser cette intrusion, je tenais à dire, jeune transparente que je suis, qu'il "était" grand et qu'il manque à beaucoup je pense  Pardonnez ma simplicité...


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

ouais c'était un très bon acteur.


----------



## rezba (6 Octobre 2005)

Ecrire est une drogue dure. A forte accoutumance. Le manque se traduit parfois par une nécessité compulsive d'aligner des mots. En effleurant un clavier, en grattant du papier.
Longtemps je me suis posé la question de savoir ce qui poussait la plupart d'entre nous à fréquenter les lieux. La convivialité ? La solitude ? La générosité ? Les liens tissés au fil du temps ? Le miroir des autres ? Un peu de tout ça, certainement. Mais aussi un vrai appétit d'écriture, assurément.
Nul besoin d'être un athlète en la matière.Le floodeur, le commentateur, l'esthète ou l'insouciant du Bescherelle, tous finissent par se côtoyer. Pas toujours par s'entendre, ni se comprendre, pas tout le temps par s'écouter. Mais ça cohabite. Et ça cohabite à travers des mots. Et quelques smileys, il faut bien que les infographistes s'expriment, eux aussi... 
Vu dans cette perspective, peu importe le nombre de mots alignés, ni leur sens. Communiquer c'est être. C'est le sens du flood. Le flood est au bar ce que le tag est aux murs de la ville : une énième façon de marquer un territoire, ou d'exprimer son existence à travers des formes qui, pour être dérisoires, n'en sont pas moins la manifestation humaine d'un comportement profondément animal, du même type que celui qui fait que les chiens pissent à chaque coin de rue.
Parler pour ne rien dire, c'est déjà parler, donc. Et rentrer en interaction. Ou, plutôt essayer. 
Est-ce plus difficile que de le faire en écrivant des phrases dont la syntaxe ou l'orthographe insultent la mémoire de Grévisse et de ses potes académiciens ? Oui et non. Il est plus difficile de se faire comprendre. Mais lorsque la vie nous a privé du temps et du confort nécessaire au rude apprentissage du français, savoir forcer cette porte et s'exprimer nonobstant ses handicaps finit par être admirable. 
J'admire toys, le saviez-vous ? Je le tolère au plus haut point. Comme j'apprécie un beau floodeur comme stook. Et que je ne l'aime pas moins. Je suis aussi compulsif qu'eux.
J'écris par besoin. Et donc par période, ici.
Mon sale cerveau ne me laisse pas souvent tranquille. Je suis malade de ma propension à rationaliser le monde. Et il m'arrive parfois de penser à plusieurs choses à la fois. La machine, interface entre ce que je suis et ce que je montre, et porte d'entrée vers ce savoir infiniment cumulable, constitutif et constituant du réseau numérique, me permet d'assouvir une nécessité de comprendre qui ne connaît désormais que peu de limites. Qui, en tout cas, accélère le temps et réduit les distances.
J'ingurgite. Je régurgite. Comme en une thérapie désordonnée. Ecrire me permet d'évacuer. Et me donne l'espoir de partager un peu.
The Black Rebel Motorcycle Club s'insinue entre mes oreilles. Ils sont les derniers représentants de ce rock'n roll à trouver grâce à mes yeux. Ecouter les guitares claires et obscures de _Salvation_ ramène dans mon cortex les images de Nine Songs, ce beau film  de Michael Winterbottom, d'une puissance toute érotique. 
Après, après je vais revoir _Powaqqatsi_ sur l'écran de l'alu. _Sorcerer's life_. La vie en équilibre. La vie entre la terreur et la paix. La vie entre l'amour et la haine. L'existence sur le fil d'un rasoir, l'histoire en bascule.


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2005)

Et non, il n'y a pas que du flood sur MacGé    

(et moi aussi je pense que dans le flood, il y a parfois plus que du flood, les voies de la communication ne sont pas toujours pénétrables  )


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mon sale cerveau ne me laisse pas souvent tranquille.


En ce qui te concerne, c'est pas grave, un aspirine, ou un peu d'herbe, et hop  :rateau: 
Mais nous :affraid: Pauvre de nous  :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais faire court, après des essais de calembourds lourds ou de pâles copies de ce qu'à ecrit rezba plus haut - essais vite envoyés dans les limbes numériques :
Merci 
A force de lire des trucs interressants, il se peut même que je finisse par me demander vraiment ce que je fous ici.


----------



## AOSTE (6 Octobre 2005)

Pour certaine chose je suis BIO, alors l'herbe pour le mal de cerveau c'est parfait. Afin encore faut-il que j'ai un cerveau


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vu dans cette perspective, peu importe le nombre de mots alignés, ni leur sens. Communiquer c'est être. C'est le sens du flood. Le flood est au bar ce que le tag est aux murs de la ville : une énième façon de marquer un territoire, ou d'exprimer son existence à travers des formes qui, pour être dérisoires, n'en sont pas moins la manifestation humaine d'un comportement profondément animal, du même type que celui qui fait que les chiens pissent à chaque coin de rue.
> Parler pour ne rien dire, c'est déjà parler, donc. Et rentrer en interaction. Ou, plutôt essayer.
> Est-ce plus difficile que de le faire en écrivant des phrases dont la syntaxe ou l'orthographe insultent la mémoire de Grévisse et de ses potes académiciens ? Oui et non. Il est plus difficile de se faire comprendre. Mais lorsque la vie nous a privé du temps et du confort nécessaire au rude apprentissage du français, savoir forcer cette porte et s'exprimer nonobstant ses handicaps finit par être admirable.



« Communiquer c'est être ». Voilà bien le genre de fadaise dont je ne m'attendais pas de ta part. Prétendre que le flood est une forme de communication et mélanger ainsi dans un même chaudron l'expression incontinente du « je » et l'écoute patiente et difficile du « tu » est une malhonnêteté intellectuelle dont je ne t'aurais pas cru capable. « Une énième façon de marquer *son* territoire ? » Et depuis quand est-ce le territoire des floodeurs ? Depuis qu'il est plus facile de les laisser répandre partout le venin de leur ordinaire bêtise que de modérer efficacement un thread sérieux ? Car enfin, pour prendre l'exemple des sujets politiques, qui leur fermeture pénalise-t-elle le plus ? Les trolls qui les ont fait dévier, les floodeurs, ou les deux ou trois imbéciles disciplinés qui y échangeaient leurs points de vue ?
Je trouve également malhonnête de ta part de mettre dans un même sac ceux qui tentent une communication maladroite et ceux qui parlent « pour ne rien dire ». Avoir un français déplorable n'a, en ce qui me concerne, jamais constitué un critère pour identifier un floodeur. Bien au contraire, le floodeur est souvent celui dont le message suit, non pour répondre au message précédent, mais pour en désigner les faiblesses.
Il n'y a rien d'admirable dans le flood. Absolument rien. Suggérer, comme tu le fais, que ceux qui s'y adonnent cherchent en fait un moyen de communiquer, de « rentrer en interaction », est une théorie d'une naïveté touchante. Quand il ne relève pas de la psychanalyse, un tel comportement ne peut que désigner une oisiveté coupable, doublée le cas échéant d'un égoïsme par définition peu soucieux du plaisir de l'autre et d'un « admirable » besoin de faire chier le monde.
Effectivement, quand on en vient à se demander si, par hasard, la merde ne sentirait pas la rose, il est temps d'arrêter de se poser des questions.


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Communiquer c'est être ». Voilà bien le genre de fadaise dont je ne m'attendais pas de ta part. Prétendre que le flood est une forme de communication et mélanger ainsi dans un même chaudron l'expression incontinente du « je » et l'écoute patiente et difficile du « tu » est une malhonnêteté intellectuelle dont je ne t'aurais pas cru capable. « Une énième façon de marquer *son* territoire ? » Et depuis quand est-ce le territoire des floodeurs ? Depuis qu'il est plus facile de les laisser répandre partout le venin de leur ordinaire bêtise que de modérer efficacement un thread sérieux ? Car enfin, pour prendre l'exemple des sujets politiques, qui leur fermeture pénalise-t-elle le plus ? Les trolls qui les ont fait dévier, les floodeurs, ou les deux ou trois imbéciles disciplinés qui y échangeaient leurs points de vue ?
> Je trouve également malhonnête de ta part de mettre dans un même sac ceux qui tentent une communication maladroite et ceux qui parlent « pour ne rien dire ». Avoir un français déplorable n'a, en ce qui me concerne, jamais constitué un critère pour identifier un floodeur. Bien au contraire, le floodeur est souvent celui dont le message suit, non pour répondre au message précédent, mais pour en désigner les faiblesses.
> Il n'y a rien d'admirable dans le flood. Absolument rien. Suggérer, comme tu le fais, que ceux qui s'y adonnent cherchent en fait un moyen de communiquer, de « rentrer en interaction », est une théorie d'une naïveté touchante. Quand il ne relève pas de la psychanalyse, un tel comportement ne peut que désigner une oisiveté coupable, doublée le cas échéant d'un égoïsme par définition peu soucieux du plaisir de l'autre et d'un « admirable » besoin de faire chier le monde.
> Effectivement, quand on en vient à se demander si, par hasard, la merde ne sentirait pas la rose, il est temps d'arrêter de se poser des questions.


N'est-il pas possible d'être parfois sérieux, ouvert au "tu", parfois moins, bêtement floodeur, le nombril en avant, tout dans le jeu, ne peut-on alterner les deux ?
Faut-il être si monolithique ?
N'y a-t-il que égoïsme dans le flood de qui a été aussi sérieux ailleurs ?
N'y a-t-il qu'ouverture aux autres dans le sérieux de qui à l'habitude de flooder ailleurs ?
Le flood n'est-il pas, quand même, un moyen de communiquer - à partir du moment où il n'est pas LE seul moyen ?
Le flood EST une forme de communication, même si elle ne communique parfois que "Je suis un crétin bavard et je vous le fait savoir".
Rien d'admirable, effectivement, rien de si condamnable non plus.


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

C'est la période des Nobels  :rateau: 
Le Doc : 1er prix de fatuité


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2005)

Peut on dissocier le flood et le forum ? 
Le flood n'est il pas une belle invention des forums de communications sur le web ?
Je ne connaissais même pas le terme "flooder" avant de m'inscrire ici.

L'expression "il faut de tout pour faire un monde" vous connaissez ??
Avec plus de tolérance on fini par accepter son voisin, même si il ne communique pas comme nous.

Parfois j'aime à réfléchir et à écrire des posts de plus de 2 lignes. (d'ailleurs je ne pense pas que les tartineurs* soit forcément les meilleurs communiquants), et parfois j'aime à participer à une conversation de floodeurs ou le maitre mot est "déconne" et ou le plaisir de la répartie immédiate du "je" à "tu", passe inéxorablement par le flood...

Je dirais que le floodeur est le petit peuple de cette grande nation qu'est le forum macgé...

 mouarff, je viens de relire ma dernière phrase, j'en ris encore...

*rezba si tu nous lis

ps : j'aime autant lire les interventions de rezba que celle de stook avec une préférence pour stook le matin...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Communiquer c'est être ». Voilà bien le genre de fadaise dont je ne m'attendais pas de ta part. Prétendre que le flood est une forme de communication et mélanger ainsi dans un même chaudron l'expression incontinente du « je » et l'écoute patiente et difficile du « tu » est une malhonnêteté intellectuelle dont je ne t'aurais pas cru capable. « Une énième façon de marquer *son* territoire ? » Et depuis quand est-ce le territoire des floodeurs ? Depuis qu'il est plus facile de les laisser répandre partout le venin de leur ordinaire bêtise que de modérer efficacement un thread sérieux ? Car enfin, pour prendre l'exemple des sujets politiques, qui leur fermeture pénalise-t-elle le plus ? Les trolls qui les ont fait dévier, les floodeurs, ou les deux ou trois imbéciles disciplinés qui y échangeaient leurs points de vue ?
> Je trouve également malhonnête de ta part de mettre dans un même sac ceux qui tentent une communication maladroite et ceux qui parlent « pour ne rien dire ». Avoir un français déplorable n'a, en ce qui me concerne, jamais constitué un critère pour identifier un floodeur. Bien au contraire, le floodeur est souvent celui dont le message suit, non pour répondre au message précédent, mais pour en désigner les faiblesses.
> Il n'y a rien d'admirable dans le flood. Absolument rien. Suggérer, comme tu le fais, que ceux qui s'y adonnent cherchent en fait un moyen de communiquer, de « rentrer en interaction », est une théorie d'une naïveté touchante. Quand il ne relève pas de la psychanalyse, un tel comportement ne peut que désigner une oisiveté coupable, doublée le cas échéant d'un égoïsme par définition peu soucieux du plaisir de l'autre et d'un « admirable » besoin de faire chier le monde.
> Effectivement, quand on en vient à se demander si, par hasard, la merde ne sentirait pas la rose, il est temps d'arrêter de se poser des questions.



Pourquoi est ce que j'ai l'impression que je suis concerné ???

En même temps on peut pas lui donner tort...

Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, on est pas tirés d'affaire...

Ce que je peux m'emmerder moi...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Communiquer c'est être ». Voilà bien le genre de fadaise dont je ne m'attendais pas de ta part. Prétendre que le flood est une forme de communication et mélanger ainsi dans un même chaudron l'expression incontinente du « je » et l'écoute patiente et difficile du « tu » est une malhonnêteté intellectuelle dont je ne t'aurais pas cru capable. « Une énième façon de marquer *son* territoire ? » Et depuis quand est-ce le territoire des floodeurs ? Depuis qu'il est plus facile de les laisser répandre partout le venin de leur ordinaire bêtise que de modérer efficacement un thread sérieux ? Car enfin, pour prendre l'exemple des sujets politiques, qui leur fermeture pénalise-t-elle le plus ? Les trolls qui les ont fait dévier, les floodeurs, ou les deux ou trois imbéciles disciplinés qui y échangeaient leurs points de vue ?
> Je trouve également malhonnête de ta part de mettre dans un même sac ceux qui tentent une communication maladroite et ceux qui parlent « pour ne rien dire ». Avoir un français déplorable n'a, en ce qui me concerne, jamais constitué un critère pour identifier un floodeur. Bien au contraire, le floodeur est souvent celui dont le message suit, non pour répondre au message précédent, mais pour en désigner les faiblesses.
> Il n'y a rien d'admirable dans le flood. Absolument rien. Suggérer, comme tu le fais, que ceux qui s'y adonnent cherchent en fait un moyen de communiquer, de « rentrer en interaction », est une théorie d'une naïveté touchante. Quand il ne relève pas de la psychanalyse, un tel comportement ne peut que désigner une oisiveté coupable, doublée le cas échéant d'un égoïsme par définition peu soucieux du plaisir de l'autre et d'un « admirable » besoin de faire chier le monde.
> Effectivement, quand on en vient à se demander si, par hasard, la merde ne sentirait pas la rose, il est temps d'arrêter de se poser des questions.



A te lire les floodeurs seraient à ranger dans la catégorie que Bloy définissait comme celle des crétins malfaisants. Tu devrais, c'est une faiblesse de ta prose   , faire une version pour eux afin qu'il puisse te comprendre  

Oui j'édite et je vous em...bête


----------



## iKool (7 Octobre 2005)

Will code HTML for flood


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> rezba a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tudieu ! Que voilà une charge, mon bon xav. Tel un rhinoceros !
Bon. 
En fait, j'aime bien quand tu fais ta mauvaise tronche. 

Je ne vais pas te répondre point par point, hein. D'autant que tu feins de croire que ce morceau du post pourrait être indépendant du reste. Qu'il n'en est pas seulement un point d'étai, parmi d'autres.
Et que ce par quoi tu commences, tu l'as toi-même dit, autrement. ("et parfois même d'une volonté plus ou moins consciente d'affirmer son existence par l'envoi répété de messages-empreintes dont le sens, au final, a moins d'importance que le seul fait de les poster").
Et que tu feins là encore de croire que ce que je dis est différent. Il n'y a, sur cette question-là, qu'une différence de point de regard. Tu vois le parasitage comme une atteinte à ta position de lecteur et de locuteur. Moi, je ne le vois que comme du boulot à faire. Une corvée d'effacement. La différence tient donc dans le plaisir.
Et c'est justement du plaisir dont je parlais. Du plaisir d'écrire. Du plaisir de communiquer en écrivant. Pourquoi crois-tu que je l'ai posté là ? Parce que les floodeurs ne viennent pas dans ce genre de post. Trop confidentiels. Donc ils ne viennent pas nous polluer lorsqu'on parle d'eux.
Mais fondamentalement, une partie de ce que l'on recouvre du voile du flood ne m'affecte pas. Cette version "babillage", notamment, ne me gonfle pas plus que ça. Quand il n'y a que ça, le Bar devient inintéressant, certes. Mais ce n'est jamais qu'à nous qu'il faut s'en prendre si l'on s'ennuie. 
Bref.
Reste ce que je crois être la véritable source de ta verve incandescente : les fils politiques.
Et là encore, je comprends ton point de vue, et tu ne sembles pas avoir envie de comprendre le mien. J'ai demandé leur arrêt, parce que j'en avais ras le bol de devoir les modérer. Que, mine de rien, ils étaient globalement tous pareils, mais que leur prolifération amenait des emmerdeurs. Je me fous que les emmerdeurs soient des réacs. Mais qu'ils ne viennent pas me chier dans les bottes au nom d'une réthorique que j'ai toujours entendu les extrémistes réciter : "vous n'êtes pas des démocrates, la preuve, on ne peut pas discuter avec vous". J'ai passé les premières années de ma vie d'intellectuel à étudier la presse nationaliste. Ils sont forts, en réthorique, les ennemis de la démocratie. Très forts. 
Les bannir une énième fois et fermer les fils un moment était la seule solution pour que l'on soit tranquilles un moment, d'autant plus que nous abordions une période où, les uns et les autres, nous n'avions pas beaucoup de temps pour modérer.
Ces forums sont aussi une organisation. Avec des stratégies d'organisation qui vont parfois à l'encontre de la volonté de certains usagers. 
C'est comme ça.
Les fils réouvriront. Certainement. Vous n'êtes pas punis par la faute de certains, que je ne confonds pas avec les floodeurs. Vous n'êtes pas punis du tout. Ceci est une aventure humaine et bénévole. Nos raisons priment sur les votres. 
Ce n'est pas de cela dont j'étais venu parler ici, initialement.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ben j'ai encore rien compris moi...


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2005)

J'ai donc d&#233;j&#224; atteint un objectif.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais pas te r&#233;pondre point par point, hein. D'autant que tu feins de croire que ce morceau du post pourrait &#234;tre ind&#233;pendant du reste. Qu'il n'en est pas seulement un point d'&#233;tai, parmi d'autres.
> Et que ce par quoi tu commences, tu l'as toi-m&#234;me dit, autrement. ("et parfois m&#234;me d'une volont&#233; plus ou moins consciente d'affirmer son existence par l'envoi r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; de messages-empreintes dont le sens, au final, a moins d'importance que le seul fait de les poster").
> Et que tu feins l&#224; encore de croire que ce que je dis est diff&#233;rent. Il n'y a, sur cette question-l&#224;, qu'une diff&#233;rence de point de regard. Tu vois le parasitage comme une atteinte &#224; ta position de lecteur et de locuteur. Moi, je ne le vois que comme du boulot &#224; faire. Une corv&#233;e d'effacement. La diff&#233;rence tient donc dans le plaisir.
> Et c'est justement du plaisir dont je parlais. Du plaisir d'&#233;crire. Du plaisir de communiquer en &#233;crivant. Pourquoi crois-tu que je l'ai post&#233; l&#224; ? Parce que les floodeurs ne viennent pas dans ce genre de post. Trop confidentiels. Donc ils ne viennent pas nous polluer lorsqu'on parle d'eux.
> ...



Bien &#233;videmment, je ne peux que souscrire &#224; ce que tu dis dans ce message. Je tiens n&#233;anmoins &#224; y apporter quelques corrections.
Les fils politiques n'&#233;taient, dans le cadre de ma pr&#233;c&#233;dente intervention, cit&#233;s qu'&#224; titre d'exemple. Les derni&#232;res discussions de cet ordre ne m'int&#233;ressaient pas, mais je m'applique &#224; faire la distinction entre ce qui ne m'int&#233;resse pas et ce qui est proprement inint&#233;ressant. De ce point de vue, ce qui m'a fait r&#233;agir &#224; cette fermeture, ce n'est pas tant l'attachement suppos&#233; que j'aurais pour ces fils que les r&#233;actions selon lesquelles elle serait justifi&#233;e par l'inint&#233;r&#234;t que ces sujets pr&#233;sentent pour certains et par ta d&#233;claration selon laquelle "notre (les mod&#233;rateurs) envie de ne pas nous faire emmerder prime sur votre envie de discuter." Je peux comprendre que l'activit&#233; de mod&#233;rateur, parce qu'elle est b&#233;n&#233;vole, s'accomplit en fonction de la disponibilit&#233; de celui qui l'occupe et qu'en cons&#233;quence il n'est pas possible de l'exercer aussi efficacement que l'exigeraient certains sujets. Pour autant, j'ai du mal &#224; admettre que tu parles "d'envie". J'accepte qu'on ne puisse pas, pas qu'on ne veuille pas. Si on ne veut pas, il ne fallait pas y venir. &#202;tre mod&#233;rateur, c'est &#234;tre emmerd&#233;. C'est le prix de la responsabilit&#233; et, sans cela, tout le monde souhaiterait l'&#234;tre...
Un autre point qui m'a fait r&#233;agir est une certaine complaisance &#224; l'&#233;gard du flood ou, peut-&#234;tre, une certaine r&#233;signation. Je te conc&#232;de que, sur ce point, mon opinion est toute personnelle, mais je n'aime pas le fatalisme. Je n'aime pas qu'on justifie un &#233;tat de chose en disant "c'est comme &#231;a". Je pr&#233;f&#232;re de beaucoup qu'on se demande comment la situation pourrait &#234;tre autre. Bien s&#251;r, c'est une voie plus difficile, mais fait-on les choses parce qu'elles sont faciles ? Pour le floodeur, la r&#233;ponse est oui. Mais pour le mod&#233;rateur qui doit veiller &#224; ce que chacun soit accueilli, &#224; ce que la table reste ouverte pour tous ? Car il faut &#234;tre clair : les floodeurs se reconnaissent entre eux. Ils forment ensemble un clan qui cr&#233;e les conditions d'exclusion de tout ce qui n'est pas eux. Or, si les forums ne sont pas une d&#233;mocratie, comme tu as tent&#233; de le d&#233;montrer, ne sont ils pas une r&#233;publique, c'est-&#224;-dire un espace o&#249; chacun doit pouvoir, sans avoir &#224; jouer des coudes, m&#233;riter une place au soleil ?
Pour le reste, je n'ai rien &#224; redire sur ton message. Bien au contraire, je te remercie d'avoir pris la peine de me r&#233;pondre et d'apporter certains &#233;claircissements que j'attendais. Je regrette seulement d'avoir, par cet &#233;change, fait d&#233;vier ce sujet de son principe. Mais o&#249; ailleurs discuter de tout cela sans &#233;veiller un soup&#231;on de malveillance ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ça va cinq minutes les belles paroles...     

Vous allez m'faire le plaisir de tomber l'futal et plus vite que ça, les deux comiques...    

Hop, hop, hop, et avec le sourire ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'ai encore rien compris moi...



A mon avis, c'est une campagne de marketing pour des comprimés contre le mal de tête !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Pourquoi crois-tu que je l'ai posté là ? Parce que les floodeurs ne viennent pas dans ce genre de post. Trop confidentiels. Donc ils ne viennent pas nous polluer lorsqu'on parle d'eux. (...)


 Et pourquoi donc ne pourrais-je répondre à un post de ce genre, moi qui suis par ailleurs aussi, entre autres choses, un floodeur?... 
Ou alors il faudrait distinguer deux types de floodeurs : le pur et dur, floodeur intégral qui ne posterait pratiquement jamais autre chose que du flood -quelles qu'en puissent être les raisons- et le floodeur occasionnel, qui aimerait ne pas limiter ses interventions à un forum, à un registre, mais qui trouverait son plaisir dans la diversité de ses lectures et de ses contributions.
   Je ne suis pas certain que la première catégorie existe, et j'appartiens assurément à la seconde.

   Une autre chose m'interpelle un peu dans ce post... 
Les floodeurs ne viendront pas ici, penses-tu, et ne viendront donc pas "(...) polluer lorsqu'on parle d'eux (...)"... Bigre... Si un floodeur venait ici pour s'exprimer sur un sujet qui concerne ce par quoi on le caractérise -parfois de façon réductrice, me semble-t-il- ce ne pourrait être que dans le but de polluer?... 

Et pourquoi pas pour dire que le flood peut être une sorte d'exutoire, de plaisir certes primaire et instinctif, souvent compulsif, à fort risque d'addiction (comme tant d'autres activités sur le Net, d'ailleurs...), mais parfois aussi une activité profondément jouissive, un moyen de situer les choses à un niveau immédiat, dans une communication volontairement débridée mais qui s'assume comme telle, sans autre prétention que celle de s'amuser de peu, et même souvent d'un rien... D'un de ces petits riens qui peuplent souvent aussi une existence, et dont on mesure parfois l'importance à partir du moment où l'on en est privé... Et à lire ou relire certains échanges de Feu "le bar des floodeurs", tout ne fut pas toujours si nul que ça... Des déchets, il y en a, mais parfois pouvaient émerger dans ce flot d'âneries revendiquées comme telles plus d'intelligence que prévu. Ou tout du moins plus de vivacité, de finesse, d'originalité, qu'on aurait pu le craindre. Certes, chercher un échange de qualité ou un bon post dans un thread à flood revient un peu à chercher sous le sable la perle rare, à se lancer dans une sorte de chasse au trésor, mais pourquoi pas?...
Le tout étant de ne pas faire que ça, de savoir garder une certaine ouverture quant aux threads consultés, et quant aux contributions apportées.

   Je ne défends pas le flood de façon inconditionnelle, mais je ne voudrais pas non plus jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain. 

 Donc, quelqu'un qui floode, et qui floode même parfois beaucoup peut aussi faire autre chose, et cela devrait en rassurer quelques-uns, en tout cas je l'espère.
Et un floodeur n'est pas nécessairement un troll qui n'aurait d'autre raison de poster dans un thread que le but avoué de le pourrir, non plus qu'un maladroit chronique qui ne pourrait s'empêcher de faire partir en vrille toute discussion un peu substancielle, malgré lui, et sans même d'intention consciente de trollage prémédité. 
Autrement dit, un floodeur peut venir dans un tel thread pour donner son point de vue sur le flood... Et non pas pour y flooder. 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Reste ce que je crois être la véritable source de ta verve incandescente : les fils politiques.
> Et là encore, je comprends ton point de vue, et tu ne sembles pas avoir envie de comprendre le mien. J'ai demandé leur arrêt, parce que j'en avais ras le bol de devoir les modérer. Que, mine de rien, ils étaient globalement tous pareils, mais que leur prolifération amenait des emmerdeurs. Je me fous que les emmerdeurs soient des réacs. Mais qu'ils ne viennent pas me chier dans les bottes au nom d'une réthorique que j'ai toujours entendu les extrémistes réciter : "vous n'êtes pas des démocrates, la preuve, on ne peut pas discuter avec vous". J'ai passé les premières années de ma vie d'intellectuel à étudier la presse nationaliste. Ils sont forts, en réthorique, les ennemis de la démocratie. Très forts.
> Les bannir une énième fois et fermer les fils un moment était la seule solution pour que l'on soit tranquilles un moment, d'autant plus que nous abordions une période où, les uns et les autres, nous n'avions pas beaucoup de temps pour modérer.
> ...


 
   Quant aux threads politiques, j'attends leur réouverture avec impatience. :love:


( Et j'aurais par ailleurs pas mal de choses à dire au sujet des réflexions qui furent à l'origine de ce thread, à savoir les forums considérés comme un théâtre, qui serait avant tout un jeu... Mais c'est un autre sujet.  )


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ( Et j'aurais par ailleurs pas mal de choses à dire au sujet des réflexions qui furent à l'origine de ce thread, à savoir les forums considérés comme un théâtre, qui serait avant tout un jeu... Mais c'est un autre sujet.  )



Ah non mon pote. C'est le sujet de ce fil. Alors maintenant, je t'attends.
Si j'en crois le dernier commentaire de profil que je viens de lire, tu as matière à en parler.

Je te livre mon sentiment, après cette lecture.
J'ai eu cette très drole impression, de prendre un masque que je connais bien pour l'avoir façonné, de l'avoir retourné, et d'y avoir lu comme un livret de théâtre. Comme si j'étais dans les coulisses d'un théâtre à l'italienne, seul, avec ce masque de _commedia dell'arte_ dans les mains, à le retourner encore une fois, et tout d'un coup y lire un synopsis du rôle. Un synopsis exact et fidèle, même s'il est incomplet.
Alors puisque le théâtre t'intéresse tant, parlons-en. D'autant qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à faire, par ici, en ce moment.


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...D'autant qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à faire, par ici, en ce moment.


T'as pas des cartons à faire, toi :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## joanes (8 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas des cartons à faire, toi :mouais: :rateau:




C'est pas gagné  :love:


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2005)

Si les forums internet sont des théatres,
Macgé est l'Opéra Garnier des meilleurs forums du monde !!!


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas des cartons à faire, toi :mouais: :rateau:


Des cartons ?  Non, tout est déjà bien rangé ! 
J'ai fait le ménage dans le tableau de bord, archivé tout ce qu'il y avait à archiver, changé mes options, et j'ai même répondu à quasiment tout le courrier. 

Et c'est d'ailleurs en répondant à mon courrier que j'ai été ramené jusqu'ici, via la lecture d'un commentaire posthume. 

Mais quand je disais "y'avait pas grand chose d'autre à faire, par ici, en ce moment", je ne parlais pas pour moi. De toutes façons, cette discussion-là n'est pas de celles qui se font dans la frénésie, c'était juste une façon de relancer Human-Fly. Et d'autres. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et d'autres. :style:



on m'appelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et d'autres. :style:



? (oui je sais, quelqu'un a déjà relevé au dessus...)

Moi je préférais quand on ne parlait qu'à deux ou presque lui et moi  Merci pour l'invitation si toutefois c'en était une 
Si tu le croises un de ces 4, dit lui qu'une tite mousse ici ou ailleurs, permettrait de s'y remettre


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2005)

S'y remettre ? De qui tu parles, de camisol ? Non, ce personnage-là est fini et figé, je ne lui ferais plus bouger un orteil. Il appartient à un passé. À un moment où j'avais besoin de masques pour parler, et pas seulement parce que j'étais modo. Camisol n'a plus d'existence propre, j'ai repris les rènes, il ne reste de lui qu'une composante de moi. Et comme je suis par ailleurs débarrassé de toutes obligations de polissage de discours ici, si tu veux lui parler, n'hésite pas à t'adresser à moi. Camisol était moi, complètement, même si l'inverse n'est pas tout à fait vrai. 








Bon, on boit un coup ? :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des cartons ?  Non, tout est déjà bien rangé !
> J'ai fait le ménage dans le tableau de bord, archivé tout ce qu'il y avait à archiver, changé mes options, et j'ai même répondu à quasiment tout le courrier.
> 
> Et c'est d'ailleurs en répondant à mon courrier que j'ai été ramené jusqu'ici, via la lecture d'un commentaire posthume.
> ...





 Tu me fais trop d'honneur. 
 J'apprécie ton invitation à revenir poster ici. 
 Et je me permets de te suggérer à mon tour de venir poster *ici*, si cela te tente. 





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah non mon pote. C'est le sujet de ce fil. Alors maintenant, je t'attends.
> Si j'en crois le dernier commentaire de profil que je viens de lire, tu as matière à en parler.
> 
> Je te livre mon sentiment, après cette lecture.
> ...


 

  Le théâtre... 
  J'ai eu quelques occasions de monter sur les planches dans mes jeunes années. Dans un contexte scolaire, puis amateur. De fort mémorables souvenirs...
 Puis j'y suis revenu sous un autre angle, par le biais du Théâtre et son Double. Des lectures que nous devons avoir eues en commun...  

  Je m'étais détourné de tout ça, et c'est ce thread qui me donne envie de revenir à ce genre de sujets... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) Un synopsis exact et fidèle, même s'il est incomplet. (...)


  Incomplet, je l'admets bien volontiers. 
  Peut-être à compléter, dans ce cas...?  Ou alors à laisser en l'état, comme mon impression à posteriori de ce que j'ai ressenti de plus étonnant, de plus touchant, dans cette fascinante aventure d'un masque s'incarnant en plus de passions encore que ne l'avait imaginé son créateur...

  Intéressante idée, par ailleurs, qu'une biographie posthume, aussi synthétique ou partielle qu'elle soit, puisse te donner l'impression de ressembler à un synopsis... 
  Comme si la mort de ce personnage l'avait dépossédé de sa propre histoire, comme si déjà elle ne lui appartenait plus, et qu'il appartenait désormais à d'autres de la réécrire, de la commenter, de lui donner, peut-être, des prolongements qui resteraient à inventer... 
  Car il y a bien-là, me semble-t-il, comme une oeuvre volontairement inachevée... 
  Il y a bien, en germes au moins, des bases de réflexion pour tous ceux d'entre-nous qui voudrons réfléchir à ce jeu de masques auquel nous nous livrons en jouant de nos pseudos et de nos avatars... 

  Chacun aura sans doute eu, au moins au début, l'impression d'être véritablement protégé par un pseudo, un avatar, ou autres artifices... 
  Chacun aura sans doute eu l'impression de garder un parfait contrôle de la situation, en ne se livrant que par bribes volontairement fragmentées, et éventuellement codées... 
  Chacun se sera vu dans la peau d'un joueur, ou même d'un metteur en scène... Peut-être même dans la position du marionnettiste manipulant ses marionnettes selon son bon plaisir...
  Mais c'est sans doute justement en réalisant que le contrôle de ce jeu nous échappe largement qu'il commence à devenir véritablement intéressant... Quand on constate qu'on se livre bien davantage qu'on le prévoyait, ou qu'on apparaît aux autres sous un jour qui n'est pas celui que nous avions envisagé... 
  Et, à mon humble avis, les choses deviennent vraiment passionnantes quand nous réalisons que malgré nos pseudos et autres avatars, nous jouons finalement dans un espace virtuel qui, justement, ne l'est jamais tant que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Mais c'est sans doute justement en réalisant que le contrôle de ce jeu nous échappe largement qu'il commence à devenir véritablement intéressant... Quand on constate qu'on se livre bien davantage qu'on le prévoyait, ou qu'on apparaît aux autres sous un jour qui n'est pas celui que nous avions envisagé...
> Et, à mon humble avis, les choses deviennent vraiment passionnantes quand nous réalisons que malgré nos pseudos et autres avatars, nous jouons finalement dans un espace virtuel qui, justement, ne l'est jamais tant que ça...


Illustration par l'exemple, tu en dis long sur toi en disant cela, et sur ton rapport à cet autre toi qui volette là à gauche...
Mais j'en pense d'autres plus construits, plus intellectualisés, plus "joués" par rapport à l'être humain réel derrière.
Question de personalité (de différence, pas de manque d'un côté ou de l'autre), d'intention en venant ici, de rapport au jeu...
Le pseudo nous échappe un peu, je suis d'accord, mais s'il est une vitre avec nous derrière, certains sont très doués en peinture sur verre.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Illustration par l'exemple, tu en dis long sur toi en disant cela, et sur ton rapport à cet autre toi qui volette là à gauche...


 Certains se sont déjà exprimés à ce sujet, entre autres dans les commentaires de mon profil public. 


			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'en pense d'autres plus construits, plus intellectualisés, plus "joués" par rapport à l'être humain réel derrière.


 Si construits, intellectualisés, ou "joués" qu'ils soient, ces avatars, pseudos, titres personnalisés et autres smilies personnalisés n'assureront sans doute pas ad vitam eternam l'anonymat, la protection, ou le contrôle du jeu que certains de ces posteurs recherchent peut-être... 


			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Question de personalité (de différence, pas de manque d'un côté ou de l'autre), d'intention en venant ici, de rapport au jeu...
> Le pseudo nous échappe un peu, je suis d'accord, mais s'il est une vitre avec nous derrière, certains sont très doués en peinture sur verre.


Je crois qu'il n'est pas en la matière de peinture sur verre qui ne risque, un jour ou l'autre, de faire l'épreuve de sérieuses fissures... Si habiles que furent ces peintres...

Mais pour en revenir à mon cas, des photos de moi sont disponibles en divers endroits du site, et jusque dans mon profil public d'utilisateur, ainsi que de ma galerie. 
De plus, j'ai déjà rencontré physiquement d'assez nombreux membres des forums. Comme en attestent, d'ailleurs, certaines photos actuellement en ligne sur le site. 

Donc, je n'aborde plus qu'au second ou au troisième degré le jeu de l'anonymat. 

Je n'en suis plus à jouer derrière un écran en me limitant au jeu de l'anonymat, et des personnages que l'on se construit et derrière lesquels on se plaît à demeurer caché. Par peur, par goût du mystère, ou simplement par choix d'une approche strictement ludique de la vie de nos forums.
J'en suis passé par-là, il y a cinq ans, sur d'autres forums. Et je suis très vite passé à autre chose. 


Ceci dit, et bien que je l'aborde désormais avec un certain recul, ce jeu de masques me passionne toujours... Peut-être même plus que jamais. 
Et le choix de certains posteurs -ou de certaines posteuses- de rester dans un anonymat absolu, même après plusieurs années  de fréquentation assidue des forums d'un site,  constitue pour moi une réelle source de fascination. 
D'autant que ces personnes comprennent mieux que personne que le virtuel n'est souvent qu'assez largement illusoire.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Certains se sont déjà exprimés à ce sujet, entre autres dans les commentaires de mon profil public.


Je les ai lu, effectivement.



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si construits, intellectualisés, ou "joués" qu'ils soient, ces avatars, pseudos, titres personnalisés et autres smilies personnalisés n'assureront sans doute pas ad vitam eternam l'anonymat, la protection, ou le contrôle du jeu que certains de ces posteurs recherchent peut-être...
> Je crois qu'il n'est pas en la matière de peinture sur verre qui ne risque, un jour ou l'autre, de faire l'épreuve de sérieuses fissures... Si habiles que furent ces peintres...



Sans doute, mais l'effet de masse, de noyage dans le flot fait que la fêlure peut passer totalement inaperçue.



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour en revenir à mon cas, (...)


Moi je triche : PonkHead est triple (voir ma description) - ce qui me permet à la fois d'être moi et deux autres qui sont en partie des constructions.
Tordu, mais c'est ma façon de peindre ma vitre.

Reste que, même les choses les plus personnelles et les plus sincères passent aussi par le double prisme de la façon dont on les raconte et de la façon dont elles sont perçues.
Il y a des dizaines de Human-fly virtuels sur ce forum, tous subtilement différents, et dont aucun n'est totalement toi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me permet à la fois d'être moi et deux autres qui sont en partie des constructions.



Que sont ces constructions ?



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> dont aucun n'est totalement toi.




Tu as tenté de prendre le problème à l'envers ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que sont ces constructions ?


Rien de passionant, juste un petit jeu entre moi, moi et moi - mais le fil ne s'appelle pas "PonkHead et son nombril" donc...

Pour résumer et passer à autre chose : je ne crois pas à la théorie de Human-fly. Elle est sans doute vraie pour la plupart des gens, mais il est des machiavels multi-couches parfaitement capables de passer des années sur ce forum sans révéler quoi que ce soit sur eux (quitte à mentir pour se rendre sympathique et "concret").


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer et passer à autre chose : je ne crois pas à la théorie de Human-fly. Elle est sans doute vraie pour la plupart des gens, mais il est des machiavels multi-couches parfaitement capables de passer des années sur ce forum sans révéler quoi que ce soit sur eux (quitte à mentir pour se rendre sympathique et "concret").


Non, je ne crois pas. Des qui postent depuis des années, il n'y en a que très peu. Des qui font "vivre" plusieurs couches, comme tu dis, sans révéler quoique ce soit sur eux, je peux même t'assurer qu'il n'y en a pas. Et non seulement je connais bien ces forums, mais j'ai eu longtemps les moyens de m'assurer de qui était qui.
Et des qui se cachent derrière leur anonymat et refusent coûte que coûte de se dévoiler ne serait-ce qu'un peu, il n'y en pas beaucoup. Et ils, ou elles, en souffrent, ce qui est aussi une façon de se dévoiler, tout en se le reprochant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne crois pas. Des qui postent depuis des années, il n'y en a que très peu. Des qui font "vivre" plusieurs couches, comme tu dis, sans révéler quoique ce soit sur eux, je peux même t'assurer qu'il n'y en a pas. Et non seulement je connais bien ces forums, mais j'ai eu longtemps les moyens de m'assurer de qui était qui.
> Et des qui se cachent derrière leur anonymat et refusent coûte que coûte de se dévoiler ne serait-ce qu'un peu, il n'y en pas beaucoup. Et ils, ou elles, en souffrent, ce qui est aussi une façon de se dévoiler, tout en se le reprochant.



Et puis, quel intérêt ? Nous ne sommes pas ce que les autres pensent de nous, jouer un rôle peut être amusant un moment, mais à la longue, ça n'est ni crédible ni bénéfique. Je ne crois pas à la possibilité de se mentir à soi même, on ne peut faire "semblant de croire" que pour la galerie, et ça doit être fatiguant, à la longue.


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

Oh, il peut y avoir de nombreuses motivations, derrière ça. Il y a des gens qui veulent participer au jeu sans être joueurs eux-mêmes. Il y a des gens qui veulent rentrer derrière les masques des autres, mais qui se protègent eux-mêmes de toute intrusion, de peur que l'infime révélé soit utilisé comme une arme pour les faire souffrir. Il y a des gens qui se dispersent en de multiples facettes, par refus de se montrer dans leur unité. Il y a des gens qui endossent de vrais rôles de composition, souvent par perversité.
Il y a donc toutes sortes de schizophrénies plus ou moins charmantes parmi nous. Des paranoïdes, des  maniaco-dépressives, des polyploïdes...
Mais effectivement, aucune ne tient sur le long terme sans s'exposer à une profonde souffrance. Mais nombreux sont aussi les masochistes. Beaucoup plus nombreux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

Comment faire pour soulager tant de souffrances ? pour les détecter, même ? Moi, je viens au bar principalement pour m'amuser, me détendre, j'ai du mal à concevoir qu'on puisse y venir pour "se nuire", et accessoirement (et rarement, j'espère) pour tenter de nuire aux autres    

Ah, au fait, rien à voir, mais je ne vais pas ouvrir un fil rien que pour ça  Je voulais te dire, ton avatar bleu, il est bien mieux que les mauves  _et pour devancer d'éventuels mauvais esprits, je ne parle ici que de l'avatar, et de rien d'autre_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Jouer à être un autre pour en persuader les autres est une forme de manipulation sans doute joussive pour un certain type d'individus.

Que l'ancienneté sur un forum finisse par fissurer le masque, je veux bien le croire (mon expérience en matière de forum est trop réduite pour me permetre d'afirmer quoi que ce soit sur le sujet) - mais quand on voit des gourous de sectes, des gens ayant plusieurs familles sans qu'aucune n'ai conscience l'une de l'autre, tous ces gens capables dans la vraie vie de s'être construit des masques en béton armé... Ils n'aiment pas les forums ?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Décembre 2005)

Ceux qui en disent beaucoup en disent peu
Ceux qui en disent peu en disent beaucoup


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Et des qui se cachent derrière leur anonymat et refusent coûte que coûte de se dévoiler ne serait-ce qu'un peu, il n'y en pas beaucoup. Et ils, ou elles, en souffrent, ce qui est aussi une façon de se dévoiler, tout en se le reprochant.


Très joliment dit.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne crois pas. Des qui postent depuis des années, il n'y en a que très peu. Des qui font "vivre" plusieurs couches, comme tu dis, sans révéler quoique ce soit sur eux, je peux même t'assurer qu'il n'y en a pas. Et non seulement je connais bien ces forums, mais j'ai eu longtemps les moyens de m'assurer de qui était qui.
> Et des qui se cachent derrière leur anonymat et refusent coûte que coûte de se dévoiler ne serait-ce qu'un peu, il n'y en pas beaucoup. Et ils, ou elles, en souffrent, ce qui est aussi une façon de se dévoiler, tout en se le reprochant.



Ils se mécomptent étant dévoilés par les paroles et écrits des autres qu'ils soient volontaires  ou involontaires


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jouer à être un autre pour en persuader les autres est une forme de manipulation sans doute joussive pour un certain type d'individus.
> 
> Que l'ancienneté sur un forum finisse par fissurer le masque, je veux bien le croire (mon expérience en matière de forum est trop réduite pour me permetre d'afirmer quoi que ce soit sur le sujet) - mais quand on voit des gourous de sectes, des gens ayant plusieurs familles sans qu'aucune n'ai conscience l'une de l'autre, tous ces gens capables dans la vraie vie de s'être construit des masques en béton armé... Ils n'aiment pas les forums ?


 Je crois pourvoir te répondre, si j'en juge par mes propres expériences, mes propres informations, dialogues, rencontres, etc...
 Les gens qui "dans la vraie vie" mènent effectivement plusieurs existences de front adorent généralement les forums, justement.
 Cela vaut pour les personnes qui ont plusieurs familles cachées les unes ou autres, ou plusieurs vies amoureuses et/ou sexuelles indépendantes, comme cela vaut pour toutes sortes de joueurs, de plaisantins, de trolls, de manipulateurs, de pervers, ou autres individus complexes, torturés, ou perdus dans une quête plus ou moins consciente de multiplicité des expériences, des plaisirs... Ou des êtres prisonniers d'une spirale de souffrance dont ils essaient de s'évader... 

 Pour autant que je sache, donc, tous ces gens-là adorent les forums, de même que les salons de discussions...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pourvoir te répondre, si j'en juge par mes propres expériences, mes propres informations, dialogues, rencontres, etc...
> Les gens qui "dans la vraie vie" mènent effectivement plusieurs existences de front adorent généralement les forums, justement.
> Cela vaut pour les personnes qui ont plusieurs familles cachées les unes ou autres, ou plusieurs vies amoureuses et/ou sexuelles indépendantes, comme cela vaut pour toutes sortes de joueurs, de plaisantins, de trolls, de manipulateurs, de pervers, ou autres individus complexes, torturés, ou perdus dans une quête plus ou moins consciente de multiplicité des expériences, des plaisirs... Ou des êtres prisonniers d'une spirale de souffrance dont ils essaient de s'évader...
> 
> Pour autant que je sache, donc, tous ces gens-là adorent les forums, de même que les salons de discussions...


Et tu penses que ceux là finissent par se révéler quand même, avec le temps, malgré eux ?
Dans ce cas, je comprend mieux ce que rezba entend par "souffrance".


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et tu penses que ceux là finissent par se révéler quand même, avec le temps, malgré eux ?
> Dans ce cas, je comprend mieux ce que rezba entend par "souffrance".


 D'une façon ou d'une autre, et souvent malgré eux, oui.
 Pour autant que je puisse en juger, pour ces personnes-là aussi, le masque se fissure tôt ou tard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh, il peut y avoir de nombreuses motivations, derrière ça. Il y a des gens qui veulent participer au jeu sans être joueurs eux-mêmes.


Impossible, participer au jeu c'est jouer. Non ?



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des gens qui veulent rentrer derrière les masques des autres, mais qui se protègent eux-mêmes de toute intrusion, de peur que l'infime révélé soit utilisé comme une arme pour les faire souffrir.


Il y a d'autres moyens de faire souffrir que de jouer sur un infime révélé ou non.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des gens qui se dispersent en de multiples facettes, par refus de se montrer dans leur unité.


L'individu n'a-t-il pas de multiples facettes ?



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des gens qui endossent de vrais rôles de composition, souvent par perversité.


La perversité n'est pas un rôle de composition.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a donc toutes sortes de schizophrénies plus ou moins charmantes parmi nous. Des paranoïdes, des  maniaco-dépressives, des polyploïdes...


Il faut bien dénommer les différences sinon comme s'y retrouver ! 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais effectivement, aucune ne tient sur le long terme sans s'exposer à une profonde souffrance.


Donc être caché ou non, le résultat ne serait que d'expérimenter la souffrance ?




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais nombreux sont aussi les masochistes. Beaucoup plus nombreux.


Pour aller à la rencontre de l'autre il faut l'être alors ?


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Impossible, participer au jeu c'est jouer. Non ?


Pas forcément. Tricher n'est pas jouer. Et tricher, ce n'est rien d'autre que de jouer au même jeu avec des règles différentes.




> Il y a d'autres moyens de faire souffrir que de jouer sur un infime révélé ou non.


Certainement. Cela n'empêche ni de le faire, ni d'avoir peur qu'on nous le fasse.



> L'individu n'a-t-il pas de multiples facettes ?


Certainement, si. Mais tout le monde ne s'amuse pas à les dissocier, ou à diviser son image en autant de facettes autonomes.




> La perversité n'est pas un rôle de composition.


Peut-être. Mais je disais exactement l'inverse. Que l'on pouvait endosser un rôle de composition par perversité.



> Donc être caché ou non, le résultat ne serait que d'expérimenter la souffrance ?


Pas du tout ! Au contraire. Je disais que tous ceux qui se cachent, d'une façon ou d'une autre, s'exposent un jour à la souffrance. Les autres peuvent aller très bien, si le c½ur leur en dit.



> Pour aller à la rencontre de l'autre il faut l'être alors ?


Ah non, il suffit d'être généreux. Après, ne pas souffrir de sa générosité est un travail à faire sur ses propres critères de choix, et sur sa propre approche de l'autre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La perversité n'est pas un rôle de composition.



Et à juste titre on emploie le terme de "Scénario pervers" en psychanalyse...


----------



## NED (9 Décembre 2005)

Elle est où la psy là?
Doool  Dool !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout ! Au contraire. Je disais que tous ceux qui se cachent, d'une façon ou d'une autre, s'exposent un jour à la souffrance. Les autres peuvent aller très bien, si le c½ur leur en dit.
> 
> 
> Ah non, il suffit d'être généreux. Après, ne pas souffrir de sa générosité est un travail à faire sur ses propres critères de choix, et sur sa propre approche de l'autre.



Je ne vais pas étaler mes expériences personnelles ; mais je suis forcé d'abonder dans ce sens...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2005)

euh non rien en fait


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais que tu peux aussi effacer ton message.  
J'étais juste en train de revenir te dire que je ne comprenais pas à quelle "figure 1" tu conférais.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être n'ai-je pas tout lu (ou pas bien lu), mais il me semble qu'on parle beaucoup des masques qui dissimulent et guère de ceux qui exposent...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu peux aussi effacer ton message.
> J'étais juste en train de revenir te dire que je ne comprenais pas à quelle "figure 1" tu conférais.


Celle là


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être n'ai-je pas tout lu (ou pas bien lu), mais il me semble qu'on parle beaucoup des masques qui dissimulent et guère de ceux qui exposent...


Il te suffit de revenir aux premiers posts du thread pour trouver un exemple intéressant de masque qui était précisément fait pour montrer beaucoup de choses, le reste n'ayant été caché que par pudeur et par égard pour une certaine personne. 
J'ai justement dit quelque chose au sujet des masques servant à montrer et non pas à dissimuler dans mon commentaire du profil public de camisol. 

Mais si tu préfères te contenter d'un extrait, voici pour toi :



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> camisol fut un fake prestigieux, un masque créé non point pour se cacher, mais au contraire pour se mieux révéler.



[edit]
J'édite, pour ajouter que de toute façon, un masque sert toujours tout-à-la fois à cacher et à montrer. Cacher son identité, ou une partie de sa personnalité, et montrer une autre partie de soi, dont la dimension fictive est plus ou moins bien construite, présentée, agencée, dans une démarche menée avec plus ou moins d'adresse, de tricherie, de sincérité. 
Avec au final le parcours plus ou moins intéressant d'un personnage, qui peut aussi devenir spectateur de sa propre histoire, et de celles des autres.
Et c'est peut-être aussi là l'une des spécificité de l'interface d'un forum, et des artifices que l'on y déploie. Le masque sert à cacher. Il sert à montrer. Et c'est aussi un prisme au-travers duquel on observe, et au-travers duquel on perçoit la façon dont on est soi-même observé.
[/edit]


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et à juste titre on emploie le terme de "Scénario pervers" en psychanalyse...



Donc ne pas confondre perversion et perversité.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (9 Décembre 2005)

N'oubliez pas le public de la pièce que vous nous donnez  Une partie marginale -c'est moi  - s'est perdue


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas le public de la pièce que vous nous donnez  Une partie marginale -c'est moi  - s'est perdue


 Il est vrai qu'en parlant sur nos chers forums des spectacles que l'on y donne...
 Nous en donnons un nous-mêmes...  

 Dis-moi tout, mon petit... 
 Où donc t'es-tu perdu?... :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai qu'en parlant sur nos chers forums des spectacles que l'on y donne...
> Nous en donnons un nous-mêmes...
> 
> Dis-moi tout, mon petit...
> Où donc t'es-tu perdu?... :hosto:



Y a pas un modo qu'a un lien exprès pour ce cas là dans sa signature ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être n'ai-je pas tout lu (ou pas bien lu), mais il me semble qu'on parle beaucoup des masques qui dissimulent et guère de ceux qui exposent...




les masques sont necessaires, voir vitales parfois

au travail , avec les amis, avec la famille.....avec tous ce que nous entourent

pourquoi ?

 parce que cela peut gener (ou gonfler) nous malheurs ou nos joies ,
parce que on ne peux pas dire au patron "aujourd'hui c'est pas la forme , pas la tete a travailler "
on peux pas dire aux clients "mais ce que vous pouvez etre chiant !!"
on ne peux pas dire aux parents "vous etes gentils mais occupez-vous de vos affaires"
on ne peux pas constamment parler aux amis de nos malheurs quitte a rester seuls , pareils pour nos bonheurs ......

tous les jours, tous les endroits sont des pieces de theatre a jouer sauf devant le miroir de sa salle de bain, 
seul avec nous meme mais meme là ,  parfois , on joue aussi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tous les jours, tous les endroits sont des pieces de theatre a jouer sauf devant le miroir de sa salle de bain,
> seul avec nous meme mais meme là ,  parfois , on joue aussi



Un jour Arnaud (maousse) avait demandé : "Mais quand cesseras-tu de faire l'acteur ?"
Il est possible, c'est du moins ce que je pense parfois, qu'on ne m'ait jamais rien dit d'aussi juste. Précisément à cause de tous ces moments où je joue pour moi seul.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (11 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai qu'en parlant sur nos chers forums des spectacles que l'on y donne...
> Nous en donnons un nous-mêmes...
> 
> Dis-moi tout, mon petit...
> Où donc t'es-tu perdu?... :hosto:



j'ai trouvé la sortie et en prend la direction


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé la sortie et en prend la direction


 Si j'ai été maladroit, j'en suis désolé. 
 Je ne voulais pas te chasser, mais au contraire t'aider à mieux t'y retrouver, si tu souhaites rester.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (12 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai été maladroit, j'en suis désolé.
> Je ne voulais pas te chasser, mais au contraire t'aider à mieux t'y retrouver, si tu souhaites rester.



Aucune maladresse de ta part.
Je faisais réfèrence à la sortie non pas de cette pièce-ci mais du théâtre et de ses annexes virtuelles qui l'abritent.


----------

